# Gotta a question...



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I see so many posts about "steeze" and "what bindings would match this board" and what not. My question is...

Who gives a fuck?!

I don't give a damn what anyone thinks of what I'm wearing. As long as I like it, it keeps me warm, and it keeps me dry, then I'm good with it! The same with my board and bindings. I buy a board because of the way it performs, not because of the artwork. I buy bindings because of the way they perform and their comfort, not because of the blinding neon colors and how awesome they look on my board.

Seriously, am I just too old to care or what?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Nope. The wonderful thing about freedom is that you can choose to care or to not care. Unless you are a tea-partier, in which case those who care are all a bunch of freedom-hating socialist fascist bigotted liberals. (Snowolf, this is all your fault!)


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

What!? You mean you don't try to look like this?:laugh: No man its cool... Some people just put way to much time in worring about what others think. Who gives a crap! You guys should of seen what I was wearing when I began riding! I looked absolutely ridiculous. But riding is more important to me to care. I did purchase some neon green pants for this season but green is my favorite color lol.


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

It will probably be only older dudes who bitch about this, the younger ones won7t have any clue what it was like in the 80's or 90's.

Sure, people always wanted to look good, but there was also a bit of a "don't take yourself too seriously" undercurrent as well. You friends would tease the piss outta you if you cared too much. I mean, we wore mambo soks for fukks sakes. It was always a bit of a joke.

Snowboarding is bigger business now than it was, and that means more disposable fashion. Fashion 'designed' to be discarded, and re-consumed next season. 

It wasn't always like that, there was a period when gear was reaching high levels of functionability, and zero flair. duct-tape was a badge of someone who rode hard.

This season i cut the fukking buttons off of my holden pants (i got second-hand) because they did nothing, they were just there for show. When did snowboarding get so narcissistic? Its bumming me out.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

anti-bling said:


> When did snowboarding get so narcissistic? Its bumming me out.


Lets see, right about when the Youtube,twitter,facebook,myspace generation showed up.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'd agree that this is more of an "old guy" thing but I completely agree with you, it must be a generational thing. Like most of you I grew up in the eighties when skating was just taking off etc....kids today seem so much more into looking "steezy" (whatever the fuk that is) and such whereas in the day we didn't really give a shit, well probably a bit but nothing like it is now. All the posts on here about "how does this look" or "match my pants to a jacket" or "how steezy is this" just make me want to stick my finger down my throat. Fkin kids today! Hows this, learn how to fkin ride and worry what you look like when your going out at night trying to get your first stinky finger  Believe me, you ride well enough and your going to get respect from other riders no matter what your wearing. The worst thing on the mountain is a fkin rookie sitting in the middle of a run on their ass in their brand new $500 outfit.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't "steeze" a contraction of style + ease, in reference to how a person rides? Take someone who throws a nice floaty 360 and stomps it smooth vs. someone who does a 720 flailing around with a sketchy landing, first one has steeze, second one, not so much :dunno:

As far as fashion goes, I've never really got it. I know what I think looks good, and what looks stupid, how ever that is just my opinion. As such I pretty much keep it to myself unless I know you. If one of my friends showed up looking like a tool then I'd say so, otherwise what do I care.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am on board with this. I care to a point what my outerwear looks like in that I probably won't have two crazy mismatched colors for jacket and pants, but when it comes to hard goods, looks don't matter. Last year I made the mistake of buying the green union forces because they looked sick with my '09 Evo and because of all the hype. Used them for a couple of weeks before selling because I did not like them at all. 

With my 2011 Agent Rocker i hate that the 159 is orange and that mine came with maroon on the "AGENT" instead of blue. It is going to look terrible with the blue/white 390 bosses, but oh well. That is the set-up I want and I won't change for aesthetics.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I find gear that performs to the way I like it and then try to get whatever color option pleases me best. I like bright colors but that is partly due to the fact that my friends are not early risers and have to try to find me on the mountain. Finding me in the trees is much easier when I am in brighter colors, but I first found outerwear that was what I wanted (20k) and then happened to get lucky that they also had a color that pleased me; same thing with my board and bindings (white sl w/ multi sf45s). 

I don't get, some of my friends are included in this, the people that shop for something that looks good rather than how it performs. I want a board that rides the way I want it to, bindings that respond the way I want them to, and outerwear that keeps me dry. If it happens to all be shit brown, well, then I am rocking shit brown, if it can be a different color while meeting those first requirements that is a plus.


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

In the early '90's we used to take shelf paper to cover our ugly topsheets and the only bindings to come in color options were the early Ride aluminum bindings. worked great and was pretty light weight. 

As far as clothing, I could give a shit what I look like as long as I'm warm. But I'm 36 so what do I know


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Fuck, I remember having to shave my Mt. Mckinnley II boots to fit in my bindings and these douches on here are asking which bindings look good on my board. Ya, that will make you a better rider.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> Fuck, I remember having to shave my Mt. Mckinnley II boots to fit in my bindings and these douches on here are asking which bindings look good on my board. Ya, that will make you a better rider.


Funny part is bindings are covered by your pants most of the time, so essentially your buying them for the look they have when your board is not being used. I admit at first I wanted to get targas since they have one of the sickest designs, but the flux feedback was the binding that fit my needs. When I mounted it on my board one of my friends was giving me shit that its an all black simple cheap looking binding.. 

Honestly, it doesn't even bother me...he's a poser :laugh:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I could care less about the fashion steeze thing, and I'm part of the "new" generation. Then again I've kinda grown up with adults rather then people my own age so I haven't really been in that realm.

I think the big difference is that when your in that younger age group, it's all about peer pressure, who's cool, who's not, and fitting in. When your older you realize that all that shit is a waste of time and end up caring less. Your more concerned with things working properly and efficiently then you are with what everyone thinks of your gear.

If you actually think about it, when snowboarding first started really hitting the scene, people dressed up in kooky gettups and had that, "Screw Authority" attitude because it was a way of getting seen, making people notice snowboarding. 

The way I see it, the new influx of that same style is for the exact same purpose. The only difference is that snowboarding is now a popular sport, so they have to try and make themselves stand out among their peers. You have to admit, that when some kid comes blazing down a run in shit like this, your eyes are going to be glued to them rather then anyone else.


----------



## dksmith17 (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't care if people have a dang fashion show on the slopes it it makes them happy.
Different strokes for different folks...


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Who gives a fuck?!Seriously, am I just too old to care or what?


:laugh:..Not me! Im not worried about who is wearing what, I will notice though, and probably laugh if you're looking like "B-Rad" on the slopes, but Im not going to hate on someone.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

When I was a youn'in, we had to walk 5 miles to the ski slopes. Uphill. Both ways. We didn't even HAVE snowboards. we had to use things called "skis". Like snowboards, only less fun. There were no colours in those days -- everything was black and white. We didn't even HAVE jackets. You stuffed your shirt with dried grass, and damned glad to have it! Also gave you something to smoke on the chairlift. (Oops. Did I say that?).

Actually, we didn't even have chairlifts. You'd lasso a moose and get him to pull you up.

Yessirree, you whippersnappers have it easy! Colours! Bah! Colours lead to sex, and sex leads to dancing. Better off without 'em.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Glade Ripper said:


> If it happens to all be shit brown, well, then I am rocking shit brown, if it can be a different color while meeting those first requirements that is a plus.


I rock a jacket that I have been told looks like a cloud that got shat upon. Its a super breathable softshell that keeps me dry and warm if its -30 or 45 outside. It was also super cheep from the flying elephant that is no more.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Donutz said:


> When I was a youn'in, we had to walk 5 miles to the ski slopes. Uphill. Both ways. We didn't even HAVE snowboards. we had to use things called "skis". Like snowboards, only less fun. There were no colours in those days -- everything was black and white. We didn't even HAVE jackets. You stuffed your shirt with dried grass, and damned glad to have it! Also gave you something to smoke on the chairlift. (Oops. Did I say that?).
> 
> Actually, we didn't even have chairlifts. You'd lasso a moose and get him to pull you up.
> 
> Yessirree, you whippersnappers have it easy! Colours! Bah! Colours lead to sex, and sex leads to dancing. Better off without 'em.


:thumbsup: What is the trick to lassoing a moose? I really think that could improve my splitboard stamina.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Yet we should call kids gappers when they buy a helmet and goggles that fit them, but not each other perfectly.

Lets all pretend we dont care what we wear, but care if theres a gap between out helmet and goggles... for fuck sakes


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

"There comes a time in a man's life that he doesn't give a fuck"....my son just last week made this statement as I was standing in my own back yard, dress much like this at 3 in the afternoon :thumbsup:


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Example:
> John lives in NYC. One day he goes with some friends on a emilios bus tour to Hunter Mountain. Being this is his first time he gets a lesson and falls in love with the sport. Now at that point he wants to invest in equipment and clothing and when it comes to clothing he is going to want what "he" conceives to be the current "Steeze" if you will. Now the key thing is what he is conceiving Steeze wise is based on his friends style as well as the environment he comes from. Basically it all comes together for John so he can comfortably fit in and grow as a snowboarder.


Known as the "Mob mentality" or "herd mentality" many are victims of this psychological mindset.




Snowolf said:


> Like I said earlier, I have my own likes and what I think looks good and I go with it. I just do not understand why it matters. If some people are all about function and have no care about looks that is cool. On the opposite end of the scale if the kids are all into fashion that is equally good. In the end, what folks are wearing or the importance they place on it has zero effect on the snow we are riding on. Live and let live and don`t worry about what others are doing...:thumbsup:




QFT


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm not even going to read this thread cause it's just so full of win. Wear what you want, take it to the extreme, let me see you wearing it at that extreme, I'll post a topic about it, we'll all laugh, you'll cry, and next year you'll be the guy with bottle caps twisted into your hair and tight pants.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I was up at Loveland today and got some nice chuckles. I don't care what other people wear, but I do reserve the right to laugh at it. I mean, it was 50 degrees up there. I was riding in just shell pants and a long sleeve shirt. There were kids up there absolutely DECKED OUT. You could tell they just picked themselves up some new steezy gear at SNIAGRAB and just had to wear it despite nearly drowning in their own sweat. I'm talking big puffy jackets, pants ready for arctic expeditions, full face masks, beanies under helmets, the full get up.


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

mallrat said:


> only bindings to come in color options were the early Ride aluminum bindings. worked great and was pretty light weight.


 Hit your head too many times? those were the shittiest binding ever, my friends who rode them would have some part fall off every day on the hill.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Who gives a fuck?!


I do? If I can find something that's functional and looks good together, why the fuck do you care?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Altephor said:


> I do? If I can find something that's functional and looks good together, why the fuck do you care?


:laugh:

I guess you fail at reading comprehension. I was saying why do people care what others think. 

u mad


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I guess you fail at reading comprehension. I was saying why do people care what others think.
> 
> u mad



I guess you fail too then. You asked who cares about how you look on the mountain. I care how I look on the mountain. I bought all my gear because I like how it looked. Maybe those kids you're laughing at like the jackets they're wearing with all that sweat. You seem to be the one who cares about everyone else on the mountain. Don't see why you give a fuck if someone wants to match pants/jackets/board/bindings.


----------



## 707rider (Oct 25, 2010)

I am pretty sure the topic comes down to trying to getting laid. You're either at a point in your life where you're trying to get laid, or you're not. And it doesn't matter why you're not, you're just not. Because once you're done *trying* to get laid, you've reached a point that you don't care.

The definition of "laid" here can be left up to interpretation. But suffice to say, getting laid feels good and you want it.

I don't get the bandanas over the face though. What value do they add?


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Altephor said:


> I guess you fail too then. You asked who cares about how you look on the mountain. I care how I look on the mountain. I bought all my gear because I like how it looked. Maybe those kids you're laughing at like the jackets they're wearing with all that sweat. You seem to be the one who cares about everyone else on the mountain. Don't see why you give a fuck if someone wants to match pants/jackets/board/bindings.


ha ha, don't get hurt because you like to match your shit. I match all my clothes. The dumb questions that he's referring are: what bindings look good on my board? What stickers do you have on your board?


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

707rider said:


> I am pretty sure the topic comes down to trying to getting laid. You're either at a point in your life where you're trying to get laid, or you're not. And it doesn't matter why you're not, you're just not. Because once you're done *trying* to get laid, you've reached a point that you don't care.
> 
> The definition of "laid" here can be left up to interpretation. But suffice to say, getting laid feels good and you want it.
> 
> I don't get the bandanas over the face though. What value do they add?



That's life. You spend the first 9 months of life trying to get out of pussy and the rest trying to get back in...

Bandanas on a cold day helps wind to the face.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Talk to this guy, he's the expert: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/fashion/29041-fashion-thread-whats-looks-good-you.html


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Altephor said:


> I guess you fail too then. You asked who cares about how you look on the mountain. I care how I look on the mountain. I bought all my gear because I like how it looked. Maybe those kids you're laughing at like the jackets they're wearing with all that sweat. You seem to be the one who cares about everyone else on the mountain. Don't see why you give a fuck if someone wants to match pants/jackets/board/bindings.


oh yeah, he mad :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

God damn there's some fucktards in here that don't understand rhetorical questions. Remove head from ass then wipe shit from eyes before posting.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> God damn there's some fucktards in here that don't understand rhetorical questions. Remove head from ass then wipe shit from eyes before posting.


You lied to yourself you said you wern't going to bother reading this thread, was just to tempting a? :laugh:


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> oh yeah, he mad :laugh:


I'm not mad at all. I just don't understand your question since a) you made this post so you obviously care what everyone thinks and b) you seem to be the one on the mountain concerned with everyone else.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

Altephor said:


> I just don't understand your question


 Indeed, you completely missed the point of the question, yet you're basically making the same point linvillegorge did, but somehow you're not getting it. 



linvillegorge said:


> I guess you fail at reading comprehension.


:laugh:


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

anti-bling said:


> Hit your head too many times? those were the shittiest binding ever, my friends who rode them would have some part fall off every day on the hill.


Actually the only time I ever rode those bindings was when I'd cut up the baseplates and make baseless bindings out of them (Peterbolts ruled). The I'd take Burton straps and put those on

The working great part was referring to the shelf paper top sheets.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

707rider said:


> I am pretty sure the topic comes down to trying to getting laid.


And THAT, ladies and germs, is THE word on the subject :laugh:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Mysticfalcon said:


> :thumbsup: What is the trick to lassoing a moose? I really think that could improve my splitboard stamina.


You have to wait until he's concentrating on throwing the squirrel.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Mysticfalcon said:


> :thumbsup: What is the trick to lassoing a moose? I really think that could improve my splitboard stamina.


If you don't figure out how to catch a moose you're welcome to borrow one of my horses!


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

The human torch was denied a bank loan.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

shifty00 said:


> The human torch was denied a bank loan.


Don't interrupt me.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

shifty00 said:


> The human torch was denied a bank loan.





shifty00 said:


> Don't interrupt me.


Sorry, my fault.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

well that was interesting.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Karasene said:


> If you don't figure out how to catch a moose you're welcome to borrow one of my horses!


Oowhere are horse and sqvirrel?

Nope, doesn't work.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

shifty, you may want to seek medical attention. I think you just had a stroke.


----------



## Gustaf S (Oct 3, 2009)

If I'm going to spend $150 on a new pair of snowboard pants, then I'm most definately buying a pair that look good and give me a nice style. I mean, the money is beeing laid down regardless of the pants looking like crap or actually having a sweet look. With this in mind, its not like I'm not going out of my way to look extra "steezy" or have clothing/gear that hinders my riding.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> shifty, you may want to seek medical attention. I think you just had a stroke.


It's cool I'm a EMT I can do some self first aid...


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> I think what a lot of people don't get is that steeze is not a word.


Fixed that for yah.. Hehehehe


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Donutz said:


> When I was a youn'in, we had to walk 5 miles to the ski slopes. Uphill. Both ways. We didn't even HAVE snowboards. we had to use things called "skis". Like snowboards, only less fun. There were no colours in those days -- everything was black and white. We didn't even HAVE jackets. You stuffed your shirt with dried grass, and damned glad to have it! Also gave you something to smoke on the chairlift. (Oops. Did I say that?).
> 
> Actually, we didn't even have chairlifts. You'd lasso a moose and get him to pull you up.
> 
> Yessirree, you whippersnappers have it easy! Colours! Bah! Colours lead to sex, and sex leads to dancing. Better off without 'em.


i found this post entertaining.. and true.. it wasn't easy back then


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

oneshot said:


> i found this post entertaining.. and true.. it wasn't easy back then


Baahahaha sex leads to dancing ahhh man I think I just peed myself a little.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


> I will say this. I am buying a pair of orange snowboard pants!!:laugh:


I always wanted to wear hunting gear on the slopes.....


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> I think what a lot of people don't get is that steeze is not something that can be bought in a store. Steeze is about being comfortable in your own skin and if you are not, no amount of money spent on gear or clothes will fake it. On the same track, I also think steeze has less to do with the rider`s level. Some beginer riders have more steeze about them than more accomplished riders who you can tell just are not comfortable in their own skin.


I totally agree. Steeze has nothing to do with what you are wearing. If you aren't confident and comfortable with yourself, it's going to show in your riding no matter what you are wearing. This is something snowboarding has taught me that can relate to other things in life. You need to commit and be confident in decisions you make, because if you don't commit, it's going to kick your ass. Someone who is confident and comfortable will look good when they are riding, regardless of skill level.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

I was committed...but they let me out on weekends now.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you people understand what "Steez" derives from? It means Style and Ease or Steez. It came about at the turn of the century to describe people that could make a trick look good without having to force it when everyone was still hucking their meat. It's a played out word that honestly those that aren't shredding 100 days a year still use the rest of us have given up on it.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Do you people understand what "Steez" derives from? It means Style and Ease or Steez. It came about at the turn of the century to describe people that could make a trick look good without having to force it when everyone was still hucking their meat. It's a played out word that honestly those that aren't shredding 100 days a year still use the rest of us have given up on it.


Which is why if your on an internet forum asking for advice on your clothing "steeze" your a fuktard and have no real practical chance of being "Steezy".


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It came about at the turn of the century to...


That was great. I had a moment of discontinuity there. I read that line and thought "The word's been around more than a hundred years ???!!?? Oh, wait....".


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Steeze has now been repalced with... metal.

That was... metal man!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't fuck with the word metal we're keeping that "core".


----------

